# More of lidvdcss and FreeBSD



## teckk (Jan 2, 2010)

I still have to open the dvd on a windows machine, in this case XP, go to its .dvdcss directory copy the key for the DVD 

```
c:\Documents and Settings\......\.dvdcss\<name_of_dvd>\<key_data>
```

and put it into

```
/usr/home/<username>/.dvdcss/<name_of_dvd>/<key_data>
```
on the BSD machine for it to unscramble. All of the players will work with that. None of them will work without the key from the windows machine. Anyone have info on that? Thanks. 

I'm sure that some of you have been into DVD's for years. I just recently started looking into it. I've read about what CSS is and how it works with the hardware etc. I thought that libdvdcss would generate the keys necessary to play a DVD without having to get at least one of the keys from a "licensed" OS - hardware device. What am I missing here?


----------



## JimW (Jan 15, 2010)

You shouldn't have to do all of that to watch a DVD. What player are you using?

Do you also have *libdvdread* and *libdvdnav* installed?


----------



## JimW (Jan 15, 2010)

I just read some of your other posts relating to this problem. We both seem to running the same version of FreeBSD.

A couple of other things to check to make sure you can watch DVD's....

-- In your */etc/sysctl.conf* add the following line...


```
vfs.usermount=1
```

-- Add yourself to the *operator* group

-- Make sure you mount the DVD to a directory that you own such as [/b]/home/username/cdrom[/b]

That is all I did and DVD's play just fine from MPlayer or VLC.

Good Luck.


----------



## teckk (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, sorry it took so long to get back.
I have all that you suggest. Besides, playing as root should have fixed all of that anyway. I probably have a port out of date. Once I get a machine working I hate to update too much because updating will sometimes break a BSD machine. Or at least some apps. Sorry to you that don't agree. That's been my experience anyway. I know how to update all ports, I'm just not doing it. This box with all apps installed all works well except CSS DVD's. It'll just have to stay that way. When I move another machine up to 8 I'll look into it further. It's not that big a deal. From the responses I can see that I have a malfunction and not FreeBSD 7.


----------



## morbit (Feb 26, 2010)

People choose to update to avoid build up of problems. If the machine is in trusted environment and you can afford to have vulnerable applications (eg. You are the only user and it's not connected to the internet), your approach is passable.


----------



## teckk (Feb 28, 2010)

Well said, I just don't want a broken box to work on for days, or a wipe and reinstall.


----------

